# Need Help, Hit and Run



## Gearhead01 (May 13, 2011)

I was just the victim of a hit and run, left behind at the scene is a white passenger side mirror with markings 
NISSAN 
ICHIKOH 8217 JAPAN 
[e13] 02*3545

I have pictures but don't know how to attach
I don't know if that is enough info to get a model but it doesn't hurt to ask
Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ichikoh is a Japanese based company that makes auto parts, such as your mirror, for several auto manufacturers. I would try contacting the company and see if they can link those numbers to a year and model of that Nissan. Their company contact for Ichikoh in Japan is at this link:

ICHIKOH INDUSTRIES,LTD./Contact Us

There is also Ichikoh Manufacturing in Shelby, Kentucky, which supplies auto parts, as well. Their phone number is: (502) 633-4936.

Own this business?


Ichikoh Manufacturing Inc.
6601 Midland Industrial Drive 
Shelbyville, KY 40065-9799


----------



## Gearhead01 (May 13, 2011)

Thankyou
I sent them an email


----------

